# Hibernation.



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2017)

I have some new orchids that I planted out in the garden and I need the best advice on what to mulch them with. I cannot put them in our garage so I will mulch them and cover the pots. What I have are: Cyp. parviflorum, Cyp. pubescens, and bletia striata. Anyone have any experience over-wintering these? Thanks.


----------



## CarlG (Nov 28, 2017)

Here in the northwestern Philadelphia suburbs, I don't mulch my Bletilla striata (I presume that's what you meant instead of Bletia) at all. A what seems to damage them the most is a wet winter.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 28, 2017)

Before I moved to a house with a garage, I watered the cyps, then a day or two later sealed it up in a trash bag and then buried it in the ground covered in shredded leaves. For the potted calanthes, I just nestled them on top on the cyps so the pots were level with the ground with some shredded leaf mulch on top.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 1, 2017)

I overwintered some Cyps, Bletilla, Spiranthes and Goodyera in pots, along with many perennials and shrubs. I know our winter are colder than yours though. I cover with Texcel fabrics. http://texel.ca/market-segments/horticulture/products/plant-protection/arbo-series/?L=1


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 1, 2017)

Eric, I'd also be concerned with keeping the plants away from sunlight or structures that warm due to sunlight such as brick walls. Bletilla is very susceptible to breaking dormancy in mid winter if it gets even a few days of warmth. So be sure they are fully shaded as well.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 2, 2017)

Thanks. I will cover everything with Leca, then blankets and tarps.


----------



## Phragper (Dec 3, 2017)

I don't do anything to my bletillas either. Have had them now for 5+ years. Am in Georgia so our winters are not as cold as yours


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 3, 2017)

Oh... BTW.... winter protected pots can be a paradise for rodents in winter. It is a pitty to to discover many plants have been eaten in winter under the "blankets". Don't know if it could be a problem in New York. A common plant nursery practice here it to put baits in bottles under the tarps.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umG9HMReQzs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPXUG8q4jKU

Rodents!? NYC!?


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 4, 2017)

uptown and downtown varieties :evil: https://www.npr.org/2017/11/30/567572989/the-genetic-divide-between-nycs-uptown-and-downtown-rats


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2017)

Yes, it's true.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 5, 2017)

Chicago Chad said:


> uptown and downtown varieties :evil: https://www.npr.org/2017/11/30/567572989/the-genetic-divide-between-nycs-uptown-and-downtown-rats



So that means that most rats don't go off to university after high school. Brings a whole new meaning to the city rat image.


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 10, 2017)

Chiming in on the Bletillas, mine have been planted outdoors for 25+ years, receiving maybe a little natural fallen leaf cover over winter. But KC has a point on them breaking dormancy early. Many times a late frost has killed that year's flower spike. Now I have them planted where the sun doesn't hit their spot until mid-April, and that keeps them underground longer.


----------

